# Soo many people doing DNP on here :O



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

just been skimming through all the DNP treads, seems to be loadsa people on it even tho it's made the headlines recently

Is it as unsafe as we all think or if it's done sensibly will it be 100% ok? Or is it just your luck?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Unsafe as you think if it's abused


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Have a think of how many headlines you've seen about it. A handful right? As you've said yourself you've seen loads of threads on here of people using it with no problems.

Seems to me the media have picked up on the few stories where people have abused it and ended up hurting/killing themselves, as these sell papers. They've been demonised the drug as being responsible, rather than the irresponsible people who have used the drug.

As far as I'm aware, drugs are inanimate objects and can't harm you on your own...you (or someone else) has to administer it.

I would say it's media scaremongering, but then, I don't like mainstream journalists and journalism. They have a habit of 'bending' the truth (lying through their teeth if you prefer).


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

as unsafe as any poison/drug in the wrong hands


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

resten said:


> Unsafe as you think if it's abused


I'm going on a typing course! Getting sick of you beating me to posting in threads! :tongue:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

safer then clen imo unless you have no grasp of numbers


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Hate the sound of the stuff.

Too many muscle magazine victims get involved in it imo.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Do plenty of research and treat it with respect and you should be fine.

Abuse it and then you put yourself in a vulnerable position with it.

Same as most things really


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

DNP use spikes pre holiday for people getting in holiday shape, its also spiking post holiday to trim off those holiday pounds, I expect we will see loads of threads in January also


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

It is safe if done correctly. As is alcohol, Steroids, HGH, etc etc

I would say it is potentially more dangerous than most other things, the margin for error being smaller. But with proper research it is as close to the magic bullet as you can get.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i think alot of users will prefer it this time of year when its bit cooler aswell


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> i think alot of users will prefer it this time of year when its bit cooler aswell


I'm seriously considering giving it a try very soon, sometime between now & December so I can save £££ on the extortionate heating bill.

I only have a couple of inches of annoying stubborn fat on my stomach area.

Will this stuff target this and shift it?

I'm OK elsewhere.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Why do you think it's gone quiet on here? They're all dead from dnp!

The issue with dnp is that the LD50, the dose that will kill 50% of people is quite close to the dose required for it to have a physiological effect (the 'therapeutic' dose). LD50 for dnp is only about 5 times the therapeutic dose (paracetamol about 10 times, aspirin about 20 times etc.). Don't forget that everyone is different and the LD50 is based on bodyweight too, so the bigger you are the higher the dose needed for LD50. You'll notice that most of the victims are smallish people who are therefore more vulnerabe.

So, if you're a bit of a nonce and haven't looked into dnp closely you won't know that taking 1g a day or so will quickly put you in the grave, especially if you don't take precautionary measures (hydration etc.). With dnp if you take a big dose you'll be in trouble very quickly and be dead (if it goes that way) within 36 hours or so (just like paracetamol really). Most of us on here are sensible and start low and slowly ramp it up until we're at a temperature we can deal with.

Be sensible, no more than 500mg a day (I can't handle more than 250mg and at 100kg that's less than 10% of the LD50 for me) and you'll be fine.

Funny how even though about 100 a year die from Paracetamol each year in the UK it's not treated as anywhere near as danagerous as dnp. Bonkers.

Fact is: DNP is roughly only twice as dangerous as paracetamol.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

defdaz said:


> Why do you think it's gone quiet on here? They're all dead from dnp!
> 
> The issue with dnp is that the LD50, the dose that will kill 50% of people is quite close to the dose required for it to have a physiological effect (the 'therapeutic' dose). LD50 for dnp is only about 5 times the therapeutic dose (paracetamol about 10 times, aspirin about 20 times etc.). Don't forget that everyone is different and the LD50 is based on bodyweight too, so the bigger you are the higher the dose needed for LD50. You'll notice that most of the victims are smallish people who are therefore more vulnerabe.
> 
> ...


Interesting read.

Thank you.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MiXiN said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> Thank you.


No worries!


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

@defdaz - I presume that's you in your avatar?

Credit where it's due - you're gigantic mate, nohomo. Lol.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Like any drug, research, precaution, knowledge, correct dosage and prevention measures are vital, some of the stories in the media are people dosing over a gram a day, that is going to lead to trouble.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MiXiN said:


> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=10691" target="_blank">defdaz</a> - I presume that's you in your avatar?
> 
> Credit where it's due - you're gigantic mate, nohomo. Lol.


Yep, thanks mate! I was actually under 15 stone there...

Took from this vid (and yep, I used some dnp lol):











Sorry for the video whoring :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You could probably drink a small dose of bleach every day for a few months and it wouldn't kill you

But I wouldn't!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I have less respect for those who use DNP for weight loss at low body weights who are beginning there physique career

Cutting corners always ends poorly, I didn't like the guy most recently making the DNP thread, I wanted to feed him a sandwich before any more DNP. and I Still do


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

Loads of great replies lads cheers

as much as I want to get super cut, I think there will always be something stopping me from taking DNP, just can't bring myself to do it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

The same results can be achieved through diet and cardio anyway, the difference is just the time taken to get there


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Paracetamol can kill in the wrong doses. The people you see dying from it never seem to be true builders who do their research


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> The same results can be achieved through diet and cardio anyway, the difference is just the time taken to get there


Yeah I agree mate. I'm doing a ckd just now and working great albeit slow and steady


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

leezers said:


> Yeah I agree mate. I'm doing a ckd just now and working great albeit slow and steady


I personally believe that by doing it the hard way then you are much less likely to put all the weight back on.

Too many people just use it for a quick fix and inevitably end up the same again in a few weeks/months


----------



## leezers (Mar 2, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> I personally believe that by doing it the hard way then you are much less likely to put all the weight back on.
> 
> Too many people just use it for a quick fix and inevitably end up the same again in a few weeks/months


Totally mate. By doing this diet Ive really started to learn about everything involved in dieting, all the little things, something I don't think you'd learn if you're just chucking some DNP down your neck


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> I have less respect for those who use DNP for weight loss at low body weights who are beginning there physique career
> 
> Cutting corners always ends poorly, I didn't like the guy most recently making the DNP thread, I wanted to feed him a sandwich before any more DNP. and I Still do


You can send me as many sandwiches as you want next week mate. Make my shopping bill cheaper. As I'm bulking 

I lifted for along time, but got injured. Lost **** loads of lbm. And got a chubby ass fooker.

I'm not inexperienced, but I did cut corners to get the bf I wanted. I could of dieted without dnp but all that effort to look like that, no thanks.

I want to get back to where I was, then the hard work will start


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

marknorthumbria said:


> I have less respect for those who use DNP for weight loss at low body weights who are beginning there physique career
> 
> Cutting corners always ends poorly, I didn't like the guy most recently making the DNP thread, I wanted to feed him a sandwich before any more DNP. and I Still do


Still don't get this attitude (not directed at you personally mark - your view seems to held by many, is all I mean).

We all b1tch and moan that the general public perceive steroids to be this awful and dangerous substance that is quite rightly banned (despite how we all try to convince ourselves that steroids are legal to possess they aren't - they're class 3 drugs) yet here we are doing exactly the same thing with DNP.

We seem to have allowed ourselves to be convinced that dnp is truly evil and dangerous based on public propaganda and hysteria.

Why is it that dnp is virtually unique in this? We chuck clen down our necks irregardless that it can and does cause heart problems, we gorge on steroids fully well knowing the implications for our prostate gland (amongst all the other risks) and we even inject insulin which is far far far more dangerous than dnp imo.

Even after many of us have researched dnp and understand its effects, side-effects and lethal doses and concluded that used in moderation the risk is low (as proved by the sheer number of us on here that use dnp) we still find that our opinions are completed dominated by the hysteria surrounding dnp.

ODD!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

G-man99 said:


> I personally believe that by doing it the hard way then you are much less likely to put all the weight back on.
> 
> Too many people just use it for a quick fix and inevitably end up the same again in a few weeks/months


And this is the other thing I don't get - that many of us consider dnp to be somehow cheating ourselves. Where has this weird idea come from?

So let me get this straight, TO LOSE FAT:

Following a calorie controlled diet of some sort is not cheating

Weight training is not cheating

Doing cardio is not cheating

Taking protein supplements is not cheating

Taking fat burners is not cheating

Taking CLA is not cheating

Taking ALA is not cheating

Taking caffeine is not cheating

Taking ephedrine is not cheating

Taking caffeine / ephedrine / aspirin is not cheating

Taking clenbuterol is not cheating

Taking salbutamol is not cheating

Taking AAS is not cheating

Taking tren is not cheating

Taking winny is not cheating

Taking anavar is not cheating

Taking GH is not cheating

But taking dnp is? Ridiculous. It's just another drug, just like another other drug associated with fat loss. Just like ALL the others it has its benefits and its risks. There is absolutely no reason to think that it is a short cut. Yes, it's effective. Yes it works quickly. Short cut? Only as short as eph or clen or tren etc.

/end rant


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

defdaz said:


> And this is the other thing I don't get - that many of us consider dnp to be somehow cheating ourselves. Where has this weird idea come from?
> 
> So let me get this straight, TO LOSE FAT:
> 
> ...


Two f##king great posts mate.repped!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Still don't get this attitude (not directed at you personally mark - your view seems to held by many, is all I mean).
> 
> We all b1tch and moan that the general public perceive steroids to be this awful and dangerous substance that is quite rightly banned (despite how we all try to convince ourselves that steroids are legal to possess they aren't - they're class 3 drugs) yet here we are doing exactly the same thing with DNP.
> 
> ...


Hi mate my problem is not the use of DNP.

It's the level of progress in ones physique when DNP is used

I have not used it yet because I have not needed to,

My Mate is competing at a high level and is struggling to make weight, and at this point he is using 250mg DNP for the first time.

You don't see 10 stone p1ss wet through lads shooting slin.

To put into clarity, I don't use insulin, and my clen dose doesn't go over 40mcg

(probably because dhacks stuff is so strong lol)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've no problem with DNP and have used it myself.

My point was a lot (not all) of people use it as a quick fix ie before holidays etc and then put all the weight back on.

It does have its place as do all the meds you listed but you read so many threads where people's diets whilst on it are shocking.

My point being, if you really want to lose the weight, then put the hard work in first AND then add DNP at a later stage to help with the extra loses when diet and cardio etc have stalled.

Same as AAS should be used, reach your natty limits or somewhere near and then use them.

You wouldn't advocate joining a gym for the first time and buying a course of TREN with your first tub of protein would you??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

defdaz said:


> TO LOSE FAT:
> 
> Following a calorie controlled diet of some sort is not cheating
> 
> ...


you forgot Insulin/peptides,, theres probably loads more you could list,and when you look at it

how crazy has all this become, when years ago you would just have test and dbol and see

as good as results on a standard diet.

There are to many new drugs being used by people now,and its the combined effect of

using many substances that will fvck you up imo not just one on its own,you may not

feel it now but in later years you will start to suffer im sure.

On the bright side most people who post on these forums arnt what I would consider

long term bodybuilders,and will jack it all in in a year or two,so any harmful sides

will be short lived.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

The biggest issue for me is not whether someone is fat, lazy or using it to burn the last bits of fat, its about using DNP responsibly. It is not something to mess about with or use without doing your homework, people should focus more on that rather than being bothered whether someone has put in the "hard work" first. It is cheating and it works, so a lot of people will take the shortcut, that is human nature... who actually gets up to turn the TV over anymore? Or walks to work when they have a car?


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I think for a lot of people who use any substance, it comes down to patience or more precisely a lack of it!

People nowadays want everything quick.....fast food, fast internet, fast transport etc. and most people aren't prepared to wait for anything. How many people do you see getting in a right state behind the wheel because the traffic is bad and they will be 90 seconds later than normal??

The point I'm making is this mentality has filtered into a large proportion of what we do including bodybuilding! We want fast muscle growth and fast fat loss. We could probably all achieve our desired results eventually but how long will that take? 5 years, 10 years? It might, but we want that in 1 year or less!

I'm using the stuff to get my bodyfat down to as close to single digits as I can, now I'm fully aware that I could do this with diet and cardio but how long will it take? To give you an idea, I've tried many different eating styles (Keto, IF etc.) count every calorie I eat, spend 60 mins on a bike every weekday commuting to and from work averaging 18mph, and visit the gym 4 days a week. Naturally, I got my bodyfat down from high 20's to around 17% ish.

I'm now at the stage where I look and feel small so want to start lean bulking but am aware and afraid that it will be stored as fat again as opposed to muscle. Hopefully, the leaner I am when I start to bulk, the more chance I've got of keeping bodyfat levels low.

So for me, the quicker I get leaner, the quicker I can start gaining. Hopefully. Fingers crossed. lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good responses guys. Just a pet peeve of mine that dnp is treated so differently to all other meds (it seems).

Fact is, anyone who uses any kind of chemical assistance is trying to improve their results be they aiming for gains or fat loss. We all have our limits (well, most of us lol!) on what we're prepared to do but I really don't see why dnp is so vilified and singled out (along with those who use it) - overdosing on dnp is just the same as overdosing on any med.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

With regards to some people saying DNP shouldn't be used by the average gym goer, comparing it to newbie trainers jumping straight on test & tren or people who are cheating etc. and that the same results can be made with eating right, cardio and hard work, the way I look at it is this.

Some and I do stress some people do find it really hard to loose fat. Much harder than most find it to gain muscle.

If a person is a hard gainer, what to people always say? Train hard, eat big. Same old story, loads of oats, chicken, steak, eggs, veg etc etc. Eat 4000cals of these things along with training and you will grow. Simple.

How about the endo that needs to loose 10-15% of his/her bodyfat. Whats the advice? Eat less, exercise more.

OK, how much less? Surely the less the better, so why not just eat 200 for a month? No, because your metabolism will slow down and you will store those calories as.......fat! OK, so eat more. Yes, you'll loose fat, but you'll also loose muscle and strength. Not good. So how much??

Then, exercise more. Ok, said person jogs around the park 3 times. No good, SSCV is no good, you need HITT, how much, for how long?

The (long winded) point I'm trying to make is it's much much harder to loose fat whilst keeping muscle which is why people reach for whatever they can do improve this. A typical ecto will find it easier to gain muscle than a endo would to loose fat. IMO!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Good responses guys. Just a pet peeve of mine that dnp is treated so differently to all other meds (it seems).
> 
> Fact is, anyone who uses any kind of chemical assistance is trying to improve their results be they aiming for gains or fat loss. We all have our limits (well, most of us lol!) on what we're prepared to do but I really don't see why dnp is so vilified and singled out (along with those who use it) - overdosing on dnp is just the same as overdosing on any med.


I agree dnp does seem to get singled out by some and not others. Is all down to the individuals what they choose to take IMO. If anyone takes any kind of drug they can in no way say that dnp is cheating, thats the most hypocritical thing you could say.

Anyway...... Synthol.....now there's a can of worms...... :whistling:


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Re thread title - there's a mini-boom at the moment I'd say, but not the explosion that happened maybe last year or the year before, when everyone seemed to be on DNP.

Anyway, a lot of good posts ITT, but my sentiments echo that of Mark's. As for DNP being 'cheating'. Cheating to me implies a free ride or a complete lack of effort, and DNP is not a lack of effort. Sure you'll lose substantially more fat doing even low dose DNP than if you were to do an hours cardio each day, but it ain't easy, between the heat or possible change in diet or fatigue etc.


----------

